# The hills of Cupertino



## Francis Cebedo

I live near Prospect and De Anza Blvd in the Saratoga area. Today, I tried to put some hills together in my surrounding area as I tested out a Garmin gps and Strava.

Very good ride today and excellent data. It was deadly efficient climbing wise but I did get slapped a few times with some walls and I delivered the mail with my 53/39 crank. I passed about three stoplights on this route and I just pedaled along for 2 1/2 hours. Total climb was 4100 feet!

The big climb was Montebello Road to the school. I gave it a good push and Strava measured a time of 17:07. Great time for me but laughable compared to the KOM Chris Phipps at 10:53.

Anybody ever do these hills?


http://www.strava.com/rides-by-country/united-states/california/saratoga/29-miles-266811


----------



## CHL

Hi Francois:

Mt. Eden from either side, most of us have done. Coming from Saratoga towards Cupertino is definitely a challenge, especially if it's later into the ride after a few climbs. Montebello Road is a real bear for the first few miles but the latter half gives way to more forgiving gradient. 

You could try this. Start a Homestead/Foothill Expressway and climb up Montebello. Return and continue to Stevens Canyon road to climb Redwood Gulch Drive. Continue to the top of Hwy 9. for me at least, the climb up Redwood Gulch really drains me and I have a difficult time keeping up a decent speed to the top of Hw9. 

Return via Pierce and up the backside of Mt. Eden. If you want more punishment, climb up Montebello a second time (I wouldn't recommend it unless you really want to hurt) as you head home.

Cheers,
chl


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ahh Redwood Gulch. I know that well. It is a bear! It's a pain in the rear though this time of year because it is so cold and wet there.

A lot of these hills I went on were dry and sunny. In fact the only sketchy one was Montebello. It's still very wet and slippery on that bottom half. Montebello to the School seems like a pure climb because it does not pause at all. That is the place for hill repeats.

I also explored on the little road to Mt. Eden Winery since I heard it ascends 1500 feet. But I went up a bit and it was more of a dirt road.

At the end of the day, I really should get a compact crank for this bike.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

This looks like the Cupertino equivalent of the Ring of Fire! Some of those would be heinous with standard gearing - as well as the ones that are mentioned, Toll Gate is pretty steep. I do ride a bunch of those hills at lunch times, though I've never done the full circumnavigation of Fremont Older quite like that. I'm amazed that you got more than 4000 feet in less than 30 miles on that terrain - that's a comparable ratio to the Death Ride! Lately I've been on auto-pilot and keep heading up to Portola Valley and Woodside. I should do more exploring around these more local hills. One could probably come up with a pretty good intervals ride along these lines that doesn't repeat the same hill over and over.


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> I also explored on the little road to Mt. Eden Winery since I heard it ascends 1500 feet. But I went up a bit and it was more of a dirt road.


The road up to the Mountain Winery is paved and has switch-backs. It also has some nice views. There's also another part to Pierce Road that can be accessed near the intersection of Pierce Road proper and Highway 9. It goes off around the back of the Mountain Winery toward Table Mountain. I don't know how far it goes before turning to dirt, or whether it is even accessible at the bottom. Sanborn Road is also nearby and has its steep moments, and seems to continue up through the park for some considerable distance and elevation gain. Allegedly there's a route through to the top of Bohlman but presumably that can't be ridable/accessible.


----------



## Tort

I see you earned a couple of third places on climbs. Nice job. I have been trying Strava out as well and it is interesting so far.


----------



## Zen_Turtle

I gave it a go this morning, similar route but from my place.
https://app.strava.com/rides/268744

I was ahead of you on Montebello to Picchetti ranch, but then you dropped the hammer and gave me 30secs at the school (virtually speaking).
Next time I'll have breakfast before a 3hrs ride :idea: 

Sunrise at Mt Eden trailhead.









I got buzzed by a car real close and personal on Stevens Crk: he did it on purpose (Black Honda Accord) I felt the sideview mirror: drives me mad thinking about the fact that peeps got mowed on that particular road and some idiot driver plays with bikers... :mad2: 

Otherwise very enjoyable ride.
ZT


----------



## ukbloke

Zen_Turtle said:


> I got buzzed by a car real close and personal on Stevens Crk: he did it on purpose (Black Honda Accord) I felt the sideview mirror: drives me mad thinking about the fact that peeps got mowed on that particular road and some idiot driver plays with bikers... :mad2:


Wow, what a douche bag.

I also did a tour of the dank, steep hill climbs of Cupertino and Saratoga today. I did Stevens Canyon, Redwood Gulch, down Highway 9, Sanborn Road, Pierce Rd, Mt Eden, back to Stevens Canyon. Redwood Gulch was slippy and at the limit of what I can do on a standard double. The traffic lights and road construction on Highway 9 has gone - why did nobody tell me! Sanborn Road is pretty nice and fairly quiet. It dead-ends near a trail to a reservoir. The continuation of Pierce Road is private. Mountain Winery is prohibited for cyclists. Which is a shame because it is about a mile of the prettiest climbing that you can find around here. I didn't have the time to give Montebello a shot today.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Zen_Turtle said:


> I gave it a go this morning, similar route but from my place.
> http://app.strava.com/rides/268744
> .....
> ZT


Wow. Big morning ride! We got the weather for it, that's for sure.

Don't be breaking my record now or I may have to stop taste testing beers.

fc


----------



## Zen_Turtle

ukbloke said:


> Wow, what a douche bag.
> 
> Mountain Winery is prohibited for cyclists. Which is a shame because it is about a mile of the prettiest climbing that you can find around here.


You need to go here then....


----------



## Francis Cebedo

My wife has Strava now too. She said she'll break all my records.


----------



## ukbloke

There are some really interesting climbs around the Regnart Road, Regnart Canyon, Lindy Lane and Canyon View Drive area. Short and steep and some surprising topography. There must be a way to link up some killer hill intervals around there. I struggled to remember all the road names and turns today - one to remember is Comer Drive to cut across from Pierce Road to Prospect. Lots of nice houses around these parts!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> There are some really interesting climbs around the Regnart Road, Regnart Canyon, Lindy Lane and Canyon View Drive area. Short and steep and some surprising topography. There must be a way to link up some killer hill intervals around there. I struggled to remember all the road names and turns today - one to remember is Comer Drive to cut across from Pierce Road to Prospect. Lots of nice houses around these parts!



Ahhh nice! I do all those Regnart and Lindy. They should be in my map below. Comer is a regular of mine too.


----------

